# حسابات الصحى على قد حالى



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله نبدا

هنتكمل فى الموضوع ده عن حسابات الصحى
و الموضوع مش زى ما كان فى التكييف انه هيبقى باستفاضه بس انا وعد منى هقول لكم كل اللى اعرفه عن الموضوع و ان شاء الله مش هيطلع حاجه وحشه
ملحوظه مهمه جدا
فى حاله الخلاف فى وجهه النظر العلميه نرجو من الجميع احترام وجهه النظر الاخرى و النقاش فى الموضوع بصوره متحضره كمهندسين
ملحوظه اهم
يا ريت اى حد هيشترك يجدد النيه ان العمل يكون ابتغاء مرضاه الله و يحتسبه عند الله صدقه جاريه من باب علم ينتفع به و اللى هيشترك عشان يثبت لنا انه غزير العلم و انه الافضل يبقى بلاش اصلا يشترك معانا و الله الغنى عن علمه لاننا كلنا فى الموضوع ده هنتعلم من بعض و محدش فينا يقول انا خبرتى قليله و مش هفيد الناس بحاجه
اسال الله التوفيق​


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

احب اقول فى الاول ان الصحى بوجه عام بينقسم الى قسمين رئيسين
القسم الاول هو قسم تغذيه الماء 
القسم الثانى هو قسم الصرف
و فى رايى ان الاتنين اهم من بعض الا ان قسم التغذيه هو اللى بيحتاج مهاره و تركيز اكبر فى التعامل عشان هو اللى فيه حسابات ضغوط و فواقد احتكاك و مضخات و معدلات تدفق و تحديد اقطار مواسير و احجام خزانات و خلافه
اينعم الصرف فيه نفس كل اللى انا قلته الا ان التعامل معاه اسهل بكتير طالما احنا فى حيز مشروع مش كبير و بعد فتره قليله من الشغل هنلاقى ان اغلب الشغل و الاقطار بتتحدد بالخبره (عارف ان ده مش كلام علمى بس ده اللى بيحصل) و عموما برضه هنتكلم عن طرق تحديد اقطار المواسير و خلافه.
برجاء زياره الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124563.html
للعضو زيكو تكييف و اللى فيه موضوع متكامل اكثر من رائع عن تصميم شبكات الصرف
برجاء تحميل كود السباكه 2003 و قررائته جيدا لانه مش مجرد كود انا بعتبره افضل شرح للى عاوز يفهم صحى (انا اخترت كود 2003 مش 2006 لانه بيتعامل مع وحدات الصحى بطريقه الوحده المنفصله و ليس المجموعات و دى اسهل فى الاول لحد ما نفهم ايه الموضوع و بعدين نبقى نتعامل بنظام المجموعات)
رابط تحميل الكود
http://ifile.it/kgfi549
كما انصح و بشده بزياره هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130125.html
للمبدع دائما خالد العسيلى و تحميل الكتاب الموجود بالموضوع​كما ارجو تحميل الملفات فى المرفقات


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

القسم الاول 
 قسم تغذيه الماء
فى الكود مش بنتعامل مع معدلات استهلاك مباشره و لكن بنتعامل مع حاجه اسمها FU
الاول لازم نفهم يعنى ايه FU و المقصود بالكلمه دى Fixture Unit او الوحده الصحيه نفسها ، و الكود بيحددلنا استهلاك كل وحده على حسب نوعها و استخدامها (هل هى استخدام خاص او عام)
معدلات الاستهلاك موجوده فى الكود فى صفحه 118
صفحه 119 فيها كميه التدفق المناظره لكل عدد من ال FU
بنبتدى التصميم نرسم مسار المواسير من التانك لجميع النقط المطلوب تغذيتها و طول ما احنا ماشين من الاخر للاول كالعاده نجمع عدد الوحدات القياسيه 
على سبيل المثال الخط بتاعى عدى على قاعده حمام عدد وحداتها 5 و بعدين مشى و دخل على قاعده تانيه بس بلدى عدد وحداتها 10 (يبقى الخط ده شايل 15 وحده) و بعدين خرج على حوض (مغسله) وحداتها اتنين يبقى بديهى الماسوره اللى مغذيه ال 3 دول شايله 17 و هكذا لحد ما نوصل للتانك
بعد ما خلصنا نبتدى نعوض عن الوحدات دى بالقيم المناظره للتدفق (نلاحظ لو فيه مسار التقاء خطين مثلا كل خط فيهم شايل 20 وحده يبقى مجموع الوحدات فى الخط الرئيسى 40 لما نيجى نعوض عن ال 20 هنلاقيها 19.5 gpm بس لما نعوض عن ال 40 مش هنلاقيها 39 هنلاقيها 26.3 و ده منطقى جدا عشان ال diversity factor و اللى معناه ان مستحيل ان كل القطع هتستهلك فى نفس الوقت فلذلك بيحصل معامل تحويل بيقلل الاستهلاك)
من الجدول اللى فى المرفقات (بعنوان Pipe size all systems) نحسب قطر الماسوره المناظر لمعدل التدفق المار خلالها
بالمناسبه الملف فيه كمان مواسير تشيلر و حريق و مرضتش امسحهم يمكن حد يعوزهم
كده حددنا اقطار المواسير 
اقول لكوا على حاجه بس تعملوها بعد ما تتعلموا اللى قلناه ده عشان تبقوا فاهمين و انتوا بتشتغلوا
فى المرفقات ملف اسمه DOMESTIC WATER BOOSTER PUMP CALCULATIONS.xls افتحوه و خليكوا معايا
فى اول ورقع عمل و اللى اسنها Qty دخلوا عدد الوحدات فى كل دور فى المشروع
فى ورقه dem2 هتلاقوا اللى انتوا دخلتوه نزل اوتوماتك و فى الخليه j23 نزل لك مجموع الوحدات القياسيه
فى الخليه j24 هتلاقيه حولها لك للتدفق المناظر بال gpm و فى j25 هتلاقيها m3/h
تقدر بقى من جدول المواسير تعرف قطر الماسوره الرئيسيه
طيب لو عاوز احسب بيه الاسكتش اللى عملته و انا شغال يدوى
ممكن اكتب انا القيمه فى j23 و اشوف التدفق المناظر و منه احسب القطر و هكذا من الاخر للاول زى الشرح ز مده اعرف كل الاقطار اللى انا بستخدمها و بدون تعب بس مننساش اننا منعملش حفظ لو هنكتب على j23 عشان منغيرش المعادله


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

نخش بقى على حسابات المضخه و ال calculation sheet اللى لازم يتقدم للاستشارى
فى نفس الملف نخش على الورقه f_loss
بناخد ابعد نقطه تغذيه فى الشبكه و نمشى على المسار المغذى لها حتى نصل للمضخه
نقسم المسار لعده نقط فاصله عند كل تغير فى القطر 
فى العامود B نقوم بادخال كميه التدفق المار فى كل قطر
فى العامود C نحدد نوع الماسوره
فى العامود E نحدد طول الماسوره
فى العامود G نحدد معدل التدفق
الاعمده من I الى R نضع فيها القطع المتبته على هذا المقطع
.فى العامود T نحدد الضغط الاستاتيكى بالمتر
مبروك فى الخليه v27 هتلاقوا عنكوا ال head بتاع المضخه و لو حد عاوز يغير الsafety factor يبقى يغير المعادله
1.1 ل 10% ، 1.2 ل 20 % و هكذا
1.2 كده عندنا معدل التفق للمضخه و ال head بتاعها يعنى خلاص خلصت يا معلم
افتحوا الورقه hc و اتفرجوا ع الجمال
و لا اجدع طالب فى اجدع سكشن
الورقتين التانين لحسابات مضخه الرى و هى نفس الفكره


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

كده تغذيه المياه خلصت الى حد كبير جدا و الباقى تكملوه انتوا بقى من الكود لانه فيه مثال بنفس الطريقه اللى قلناها و الموضوع اصلا سهل جدا بس محتاج الخطوه الاولى
مش قال لكم ابن العميد زمان ان الموضوع اسهل من التكيف بكتير
مش قلت لك يا جهاد هتحب الموضوع و مش هتستصعبه خالص


----------



## magdygamal_8 (25 أبريل 2009)

الله لاأجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن شكري لك على هذه المعلومات وهذا الشرح سواء في حسابات الصحي أو حسابات التكييف 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وفي والديك وفي ذريتك


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله
و قال أيه على قد حاله


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

محمد بما انك تقريبا من القليلين اللى اعرفهم بيشتغلوا صحى
الموضوع فعلا مفيد
الفايل ده عجبك
لو عندك انت كمان فايلات مفيده يا ريت تحطها


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله 
المرفق شيت اكسل لحسابات المياه و السخانات و الغلاية


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

اهو كده الكلام يا اخى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 أبريل 2009)

جاري تحميل الكود
بسم الله ما شاء الله
واضح من الموضوع وطريقة الشرح انه ابداع جديد من ابداعات الاخ الحبيب زانتي وما اكثرها.
حقيقة يا اخ زانتي انت اصبحت تمثل عمودا اساسيا من اعمدة المنتدى ربما سيختل الى حد كبير بدون ابداعاتك التي ادعو الله ان لا يحرمنا منها ولا يحرمك اجرها.
بدوري سأعمل لهذه المشاركة فولدر خاص اسميه زانتي واعكف على التدرب عليه.
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
شكر



و مظنش انها تديك حقك 

فسامحني للتقصير


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> المرفق شيت اكسل لحسابات المياه و السخانات و الغلاية


 ايه الجامد ده بجد
بجد رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> جاري تحميل الكود
> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> واضح من الموضوع وطريقة الشرح انه ابداع جديد من ابداعات الاخ الحبيب زانتي وما اكثرها.
> حقيقة يا اخ زانتي انت اصبحت تمثل عمودا اساسيا من اعمدة المنتدى ربما سيختل الى حد كبير بدون ابداعاتك التي ادعو الله ان لا يحرمنا منها ولا يحرمك اجرها.
> ...


جهاد المنتدى الحمد لله زاخر بالمبدعين قبلى و بعدى و يمكن انا مكونش منهم اصلا
احنا كل اللى عاوزينه من الاعضاء ان اللى عند نص معلومه يعرضها و ميبخلش بيها لانه هو شخصيا هيستفيد و هيفيد اللى حواليه ده غير الاجر و الثواب باذن الله و ده الحل الوحيد اننا نبقى امه هندسيه عليها القيمه
انا شخصيا فى الموضوعين الىل عملتهم اكتشفت حاجات كتير مكنتش واخد بالى منها 


خالد العسيلي قال:


> شكرا
> 
> و مظنش انها تديك حقك
> 
> فسامحني للتقصير


مرورك لوحده يا خالد ادتنى اكتر من حقى
و انا مش هاجى حاجه فى مشاركاتك العبقريه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 أبريل 2009)

> مرورك لوحده يا خالد ادتنى اكتر من حقى
> و انا مش هاجى حاجه فى مشاركاتك العبقريه




هو في عبقري بوجودكم ........ كلنا عيال لما تكونو موجودين انتو

دنتو باشوات التكييف في العالم العربي ...........


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 أبريل 2009)

بســــــــــــــــــــــــم الله ماشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله​ 
رائع يا بــــــــــــــــــــاشا -- وليك حق تعمل تمويــــه علشان ترميه علينا كدا -- كان لازم تعمل مقدمه ودعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايه 
والملف بتاع اخونا محمد برضه ملف ابن حلال والله
والموضوع دا كمان خلى جهاد يظهر علينا بعد ما كان مختفي
وشايف ان كل الاخوه الكرام ردوا بسرعه وتفاعلوا بقوه مع الموضوع

_زانيتي _
_انت رائع--_


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بســــــــــــــــــــــــم الله ماشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله​
> 
> رائع يا بــــــــــــــــــــاشا -- وليك حق تعمل تمويــــه علشان ترميه علينا كدا -- كان لازم تعمل مقدمه ودعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايه
> والملف بتاع اخونا محمد برضه ملف ابن حلال والله
> ...


و الله يا جماعه انا بجد بجد بجد سعيد جدا
و زى ما قال زيكو
المفاجاه ان الكل ظهر مره واحده و رد مره واحده يعنى الموضوع عمل ضجه اعلاميه
بقى راى عام يا معلم
فاضل بس الطمونى لما يصحى من النوم يخش يدينا رايه
انا عملت زى ما انت قلت يا زيكو
جهزت الموضوع كله و المرفقات و رفعتهم مره واحده عشان ينزل الموضوع ورا بعضه و بعد كده اللى عاوز يرد يرد و ميتفرقش دمه بين القبائل زى ما حصل فى موضوع التكييف
بس زى ما قالوا زمان
من جهلنا نخطئ و من اخطائنا نتعلم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههه 
فهمت ليه الصح انك تنزل موضوع على بعضه احسن!!!
بس انت طول عمرك مغامر وبتحب تجرب حاجات جديده

ومن غير اسامي لو سمحت علشان انت كده نسيت ناس متسجلين في قائمه اصدقائك ومقلتش اسمهم
مش عاوز ردهم!!


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> _زانيتي _
> _انت رائع--_


زيكو
انت اكتر واحد حببنى فى المنتدى بجد
يا ابنى انت مشفتش الخرابه اللى كنا عايشين فيها لما كنت غايب


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ههههههههه
> فهمت ليه الصح انك تنزل موضوع على بعضه احسن!!!
> بس انت طول عمرك مغامر وبتحب تجرب حاجات جديده
> 
> ...


تصدق اخدت بالى بعد ما خلصت الاسامى
لا يا عم كل الناس فوق دماغى
من كبيرهم لصغيرهم


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

يلا بقه 
محدش واخد منها حاجه


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

خزان الضغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

و شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويه صــــــــــــــــــــــــــرف


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

و شويه مطر مطر مطر مطر


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

شويه حسابات بالهنا و الشفا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

حصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريا تفاصيل الخزانات العلوية


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

وتقبلو تحياتى و اطيب امنياتى و السلام عليكم


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

يا ابن الايه يا رائع
كل ده عندك و مدكن
انا عملت لك فولدر و سميته ابو عمو


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2009)

و انا هسمى الهارد الجاى باسمك


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

هارد ايه يا حسره 
ده هما ملفين عمى
اشتريلهم ديسك من بتوع زمان و متكلفش نفسك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech




























لواء طيار/عضو متميز


----------



## afou2d (25 أبريل 2009)

ايه الجمال ده ياباشا كان نفسى حد يعمل كده من زمان ................. وياريت حد يعمل كده فى الحريق.......وبرده حد يجمع خلاصه سنه اولى وتانيه تكييف ويجمعهم فى ملف واحد علشان انا تهت بصراحه


----------



## الطموني (25 أبريل 2009)

بوركتم اخواني على هذا المجهود الرائع و الله
لك يا اخ زنيتي و محمد اجمل تحية و لكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع المتميز

عقبال ما نشوف ابداعاتكم في موضوع مكافحة الحريق لاني بجد محتاج لخبرتكم و ابداعاتكم


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

afou2d قال:


> ايه الجمال ده ياباشا كان نفسى حد يعمل كده من زمان ................. وياريت حد يعمل كده فى الحريق.......وبرده حد يجمع خلاصه سنه اولى وتانيه تكييف ويجمعهم فى ملف واحد علشان انا تهت بصراحه


على بكره يا ابو فؤاد باذن الله هتلاقى الموضوع نازل كامل فى فايل ورد
بس عليك انت بقى تجمع المرفقات يا جميل


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> عقبال ما نشوف ابداعاتكم في موضوع مكافحة الحريق لاني بجد محتاج لخبرتكم و ابداعاتكم


 


afou2d قال:


> وياريت حد يعمل كده فى الحريق.......


ابدع ما تم ابداعه فى الحريق ولا يمكننى اصلا التفكير فى عمل مماثل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636.html
ياللا قابلوا بقى


----------



## الطموني (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخ زنيتي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو بيدو (25 أبريل 2009)

*ايه ده انا وقعت فى وادى ملوك التصميم 
ده مش تصميم تكييف وبس
دا احنا دخلنا على تصميم الصحى والمياه
وحتى تصميم الحريق ما نسيناهوش
يعنى بعد شوية ممكن نلاقى تصميم للغازات الطبية بتاعة المستشفيات
انا فاخور انى عضو فى منتدى يضم نجوم كبيرة مثل
زانيتى ومحمد ميكانيك (ابو عمو)
(على فكرة يازانيتى انا من زمان عايز اعرف مين ابو عمو)
النهاردة عرفته*


----------



## alaa_84 (25 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا جدا أخى zanitty موفق إن شاء الله.


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> *ايه ده انا وقعت فى وادى ملوك التصميم *
> *ده مش تصميم تكييف وبس*
> *دا احنا دخلنا على تصميم الصحى والمياه*
> *وحتى تصميم الحريق ما نسيناهوش*
> ...


بس متقولش ملوك يا عم 
احنا غلابه و بنجاول نقول اللى نعرفه
تصميم الغازات الطبيه موجود و زيكو حط فيه شوال كتب يا نجم
انا كمان فخور جدا بالمنتدى ده و من زمان و تقريبا اتعلمت اغلب اللى انا متبته من هنا من المنتدى
محمد ميكانيك ابو عمو و ابو خالو و ابو جريبو
اصله طلع بلدياتى يا عم و زادنى شرف فوق شرف انى فقط باعرفه
و متبقاش تشيل فى نفسك يا ابو بيدو لما تعوز تعرف اى حاجه ابقى اسال عادى احنا اخواتك :d


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

علاء الف الف الف شكر يا قمر
يا اخواننا انا بجد النهارده سعيد جدا جدا جدا بردودكوا دى
صحيح
الدم عمره ما يبقى ميه


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

ملخص موضوع التكيف كامل عشان خاطر ابو فؤاد ميتوهش
http://ifile.it/jba4up6


----------



## alaa_84 (25 أبريل 2009)

يارب أفرح يوم جوازك يا أخ zanitty وأنت إللى قمر ياروح قلبى.


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> يارب أفرح يوم جوازك يا أخ zanitty وأنت إللى قمر ياروح قلبى.


اهو انت
اتجوز ايه يا عم
ربنا يخلى لى مراتى و بنتى عندى بالدنيا


----------



## alaa_84 (25 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يخليهملك ويخليك ليهم ...... وماتزعلشى منى وعقبالى أنا ياعم.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> المرفق شيت اكسل لحسابات المياه و السخانات و الغلاية


 بارك الله بك اخي الحاج محمد واستأذنك باضافة ملف متواضع جدا فيما يخص خزانات المياه الساخنة (السلندرات) المشبوكة على شبكة التدفئة.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 أبريل 2009)

تفاني لا حدود له
خفة دم ولا احلى
حب حقيقي
روح الشباب وحكمة الشيوخ
خلق رفيع
ميزات كثيرة تتمتع بها مجموعة مباركة
زانتي....زيكو....محمد......الطموني....خالد العسيلي....سوسو....علاء


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> ربنا يخليهملك ويخليك ليهم ...... وماتزعلشى منى وعقبالى أنا ياعم.


ازعل منك ليه يا علاء
بالعكس انت راجل زى العسل



جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي الحاج محمد واستأذنك باضافة ملف متواضع جدا فيما يخص خزانات المياه الساخنة (السلندرات) المشبوكة على شبكة التدفئة.


و ادى جهاد اللى كان بيقول مليش فى الصحى فاجانا بقنبله موقوته


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> تفاني لا حدود له
> خفة دم ولا احلى
> حب حقيقي
> روح الشباب وحكمة الشيوخ
> ...


جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد ....


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 أبريل 2009)

> جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد .... جهاد ....


 
خد بالك من نفسك يابني :61:

يعني ايه الكلام ده ...... ؟؟؟؟ :19:


وضّح


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

هو اللى قال لكل نصيب من اسمه
افهم انت بقى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> خد بالك من نفسك يابني :61:
> 
> يعني ايه الكلام ده ...... ؟؟؟؟ :19:
> 
> ...


 شكله عايز يروح جوانتانامو او ابو زعبل

قصدي عشان يعمل لهم الصحي هناك


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

انت اللى شكلك عاوز تروح تانى المكان بتاع اخونا شرحبيل
و اللا افكرك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 أبريل 2009)

*system head calculation sheet*

أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 أبريل 2009)

*عذرا حدث خطأ*

الحمد لله أتمنى ان ينال رضاكم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 أبريل 2009)

*ملف حسابات أخر*

يعني ممكن يكون فيه حاجه جديده


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا جميل
الفايل الاولانى فيه اخر ورقه كويسه بتاعه السرعه و الفريكشن على حسب القطر و معدل السريان 
بس سؤال (المعلومات دى متاخده من مرجع او كود ؟
الملف التانى انا شايف انه يخص المعمارين اكتر مننا عشان ده بيحسب عدد الوحدات المطلوبه لكل تطبيق على حسب نسبه الاشغال (وبتختلف اصلا من تطبيق لاخر) و هتلاقيها يا بطل موجوده فى الكود فى 3 صفحات بس زى ما بقول لك دى بيحتاجها المعمارى لما بيعمل التصميم بتاعه
الف شكر يا باشا على اشتراكك و طالما يا جماعه عندكوا ملفات متحطوها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انت اللى شكلك عاوز تروح تانى المكان بتاع اخونا شرحبيل
> و اللا افكرك


 ربما تقصد اخونا شرتوح
هو سأل عن التبريد من المياه الجوفية واختفى:82::82:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (27 أبريل 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> ربما تقصد اخونا شرتوح
> هو سأل عن التبريد من المياه الجوفية واختفى:82::82:



والله يا جهاد يا خويا ده انقذنا لان عمري ما كنت هعرف المعلومه --غير من طرحه واستفساره عنها
والله ربنا يجزيه الف خير فين مايكون


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> والله يا جهاد يا خويا ده انقذنا لان عمري ما كنت هعرف المعلومه --غير من طرحه واستفساره عنها
> والله ربنا يجزيه الف خير فين مايكون


 ربنا يجزيك ويجزيه الخير


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 أبريل 2009)

*مازالت هناك موضوعات كثيرة*

مرفق ملف لحساب سعة الخزان الأرضي 

ولكن :
1- في حاله وجود خزانات أرضية وعلوية ماهي سعة كل خزان
2- Pressure Vessel كيف نحسب حجمها
3- كيفية حساب المضخات الرفع للخزان الأرضي ومضخات booster للخزان العلوي
4- كيفية عمل الكونترول للنظام 
5- فكرة عامة عن التركيبات في الأبراج الشاقه


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 أبريل 2009)

*شبكة الأعمال الصحية*

وده ملف بالعربي عامله مهندس لكي يأخذ دعواتكم ( منقول)


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس مجدى
اللهم اغفر له ماقدم و ما اخر و ما انت به اعلم 
اللهم امين


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2009)

على فكره انا ممتنع ع المشاركات هنا لحد ما نحل قضيه الطمونى المطروحه فى الملتقى العام


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 أبريل 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

و لحسابات مياه التغذيه و الخزانات الارضيه و العلويه و سعه المضخات و قدراتها برجاء الدخول على الموضوع التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# حسابات تغذيه المياه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 مايو 2009)

يا هلا 

مبروك رجوع الموضوع للصفحة الأولى ......... بحبك في الله يا أحمد


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> يا هلا
> 
> مبروك رجوع الموضوع للصفحة الأولى ......... بحبك في الله يا أحمد


احبك الذى احببتنى فيه يا احلى عسيلى


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و لحسابات مياه التغذيه و الخزانات الارضيه و العلويه و سعه المضخات و قدراتها برجاء الدخول على الموضوع التالى
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# حسابات تغذيه المياه


السلام عليكم اخي زانيتي جزاك الله كل خير ممكن طلب بدي منك اذا بتعرف شي عن تصميم الغاز المركزي الواصل للمباني بيستخدموه بد السيلندر


----------



## amr fathy (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــر


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

و اياكم مهندس عمرو فتحى


----------



## المهندس / آدم (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## dohengineer (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم.


----------



## zanitty (28 أغسطس 2009)

زيكو
خالد
طمونى
محمد ميكانيك
مجدى
علاء
ابو بيدو
جهاد
كنت بالصدفه بقرا الموضوع ده تانى لسبب ما و كنت محتاج منه ملف واحد لقيت نفسى قريت الصفحتين كاملين لحد اخر مشاركه و زى ما اكون بقرا فى مذكره كاتب فيها يومياتى و كنت فى منتهى السعاده
السده السابق ذكرهم بدون ترتيب اسماء
اشكركم


----------



## ابن العميد (28 أغسطس 2009)

إمسكوا زنيتي وقولوه اني احبه في الله وفينك ياعم ؟؟


----------



## مؤيد غازي (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 أغسطس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> زيكو
> خالد
> طمونى
> محمد ميكانيك
> ...


 
سقا الله تلك الايام الجميلة التي كان فيها الحماس طاغيا على الجميع


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> إمسكوا زنيتي وقولوه اني احبه في الله وفينك ياعم ؟؟


 
احكيلك سر يا اخ اسامة
زانتي من المعجبين جدا بك ومن محبيك وقد ذكر لي هذا في احدى رسائله لي على الايميل.
خللي الموضوع سر بيني وبينك


----------



## zanitty (30 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> إمسكوا زنيتي وقولوه اني احبه في الله وفينك ياعم ؟؟


احبك الذى احببتنى له يا باشا
اما فينك يا عم فانا فى رمضان يا عم



مؤيد غازي قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
> وبارك الله فيكم


و اياكم اخى الكريم


ابو اسامة63 قال:


> سقا الله تلك الايام الجميلة التي كان فيها الحماس طاغيا على الجميع


ليتها تعود 
انا كنت حاسس انى دى ازهى فترات انتعاش القسم



ابو اسامة63 قال:


> احكيلك سر يا اخ اسامة
> زانتي من المعجبين جدا بك ومن محبيك وقد ذكر لي هذا في احدى رسائله لي على الايميل.
> خللي الموضوع سر بيني وبينك


اهو قال لك يا اسامه و فضحنى:86:


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*Water Supply PPR Pipe Sizing*


الملف المرفق يبين كيفية اختيار اقطار انابيب المياه المصنوعة من مادة البولي بروبلين (ppr)
وفقا ل Fixture Units .


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الجداول التالية تعطي مقدار ضياعات الضغط وسرعات الجريان لانابيب البولي بروبلين
المستندة على قطر الانبوب و مقدار التدفق الحجمي لجريان الماء.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والجداول التالية تعطي الاطوال المكافئة ل Fittings .


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ملاحظة:

قيم ضياعات الضغط الواردة في الجداول المرفقة اعلاه حُسبت من معادلة هيزن-وليامز
الشهيرة :
 (.............................. مرفقة....................)

حيث:
p - ضياعات الضغط ( psi / 100 feet of pipe)
q - التدفق ( gpm )
d - القطر الداخلي لانبوب ( inch )
c - معامل الجريان ويساوي 150 لانابيب البولي بروبلين.

ملحوظة:
اذا اردنا حساب ضياعات الضغط ب ( feet / 100 feet of pipe )
نستخدم معامل التحويل التالي:
H = 2.31 P


----------



## zanitty (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله اضافات اكثر من رائعه لعضو اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اثراء رائع للموضوع من الاخ المهندس احمد اتش
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jud (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز يا مهندس احمد ،، جداول مهمة وقيمة وتختصر الكثير من المخططات . 
سلمت يداك.


----------



## zanitty (3 سبتمبر 2009)

jud قال:


> ممتاز يا مهندس احمد ،، جداول مهمة وقيمة وتختصر الكثير من المخططات .
> سلمت يداك.


الجداول اكثر من رائعه لا خلاف
و لكن عفوا
يعنى ايه تختصر كثيرا من المخططات 
لو كانت لك رؤيه فنيه ارجو توضيحها علها تفيدنا و تختصر علينا وقتا و مجهودا


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم ألف عافية الموضوع جميل ويشد انتباه كل من يتابعوا


----------



## Jud (3 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الجداول اكثر من رائعه لا خلاف
> و لكن عفوا
> يعنى ايه تختصر كثيرا من المخططات
> لو كانت لك رؤيه فنيه ارجو توضيحها علها تفيدنا و تختصر علينا وقتا و مجهودا


 
كل ما هنالك اني ارى ان استخدام الجداول اسهل ويعطي قيم ادق من المخططات البيانية فقط.


----------



## لما الأيوبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المتميزة عن حسابات الصحي وامداد المياه..
سؤالي : اذا كان لدينا خزان علوي يتم تغذيته من مضخة رفع تسحب الماء من خزان تحت الارض،
كيف يمكن حساب قطر البايب بين المضخة والخزان العلوي؟


----------



## zanitty (3 سبتمبر 2009)

jud قال:


> كل ما هنالك اني ارى ان استخدام الجداول اسهل ويعطي قيم ادق من المخططات البيانية فقط.


البيانيه 
يا راجل انا افتكرت مخططات يعنى رسومات تنفيذيه او تصميميه و اللا حاجه 
حصل الف خير ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لما الأيوبي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المتميزة عن حسابات الصحي وامداد المياه..
> سؤالي : اذا كان لدينا خزان علوي يتم تغذيته من مضخة رفع تسحب الماء من خزان تحت الارض،
> كيف يمكن حساب قطر البايب بين المضخة والخزان العلوي؟


 
يحسب القطر من العلاقة التالية:

d2= 0.4084xQ/V  

حيث: Q- التدفق داخل الانبوب (gpm)
 V- سرعة الجريان(ft/sec)
 d- القطر الداخلي (inch)

مثال:
لدينا مضخة استطاعتها 110 gpm
ونعتبر سرعة الجريان 8 ft/sec وذلك منعا من حدوث ظاهرة المطرقة المائية
وحدوث الضجيج. فيكون القطر هو: 2.4 inch ونجعله 2.5 inch


----------



## zanitty (4 سبتمبر 2009)

Eng.Ahmad H قال:


> يحسب القطر من العلاقة التالية:
> 
> d2= 0.4084xQ/V
> 
> ...


تعقيب صغير بعد ازنك (فى حاله لو لسه منعرفش تدفق المضخه المطلوبه)
ممكن نحسب الموضوع بطريقع عكسيه لو لسه محددناش تدفق المضخه باننا نشوف عاوزين نعبى الخزان العلوى (6 متر مكعب مثلا) فى وقت قد ايه (نص يوم مثلا)
نحدد بقى التدفق باننا نقسم الحجم الكلى للخزان على الوقت اللازم للتعبئه 
6 متر مكعب / 12 ساعه يعنى 0.5 متر مكعب فى الساعه يعنى 3 gpm تقريبا
بس انا عاوز اسال على الرقم 0.4084 جه ازاى
مفروض انه 4 / باى (3.14) 
يعنى تقريبا 1.27
كمان ليا راى 
8 قدم / ثانيه قيمه كبيره نوعا ما حيث انها تساوى 2.5 متر / ثانيه تقريبا و اعتقد القيمه الانسب هى 4 قدم / ثانيه
ارجو التوضيح ربما اكون انا غلطان فى حاجه


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (4 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ممكن نحسب الموضوع بطريقع عكسيه لو لسه محددناش تدفق المضخه باننا نشوف عاوزين نعبى الخزان العلوى (6 متر مكعب مثلا) فى وقت قد ايه (نص يوم مثلا)
> نحدد بقى التدفق باننا نقسم الحجم الكلى للخزان على الوقت اللازم للتعبئه
> 6 متر مكعب / 12 ساعه يعنى 0.5 متر مكعب فى الساعه يعنى 3 gpm تقريبا


 
طبعا نستطيع ان نحسب القطر من معرفة حجم الخزان العلوي،واود ان اوضح ان
حجم الخزان العلوي ليس شيئا منفصل عن تدفق المضخة، لان تدفق المضخة
 يحسب بتقسيم سعة الخزان العلوي على عدد ساعات الملىء
( هنا في الامارات على المضخة ان تملىء الخزان خلال ساعتين او ثلاثة لا اكثر).


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (4 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بس انا عاوز اسال على الرقم 0.4084 جه ازاى
> مفروض انه 4 / باى (3.14)
> يعنى تقريبا 1.27


 
الرقم هو عامل تحويل للحصول على القطر ب in بسبب عدم تجانس الواحدات
 في المعادلة وذلك عند اخذ التدفق ب gpm والسرعة ب ft/sec ويتم معرفة من
اين اتى بمجانسة الطرفين كمايلي:
d2(in)2 = 4/3.14 x Q(gpm)/ V(ft/sec
(in)2 = 4/3.14 x gallon/60 sec x sec/ft 
= 4/3.14 x m3/264x60 x 1/ft 
= 4/3.14 x 35.3 x ft3/ft 
= 4/3.14 x 35.3/264x60 x ft2 
= 4/3.14 x 35.3/264x60 x (12 in) 2
= 4/3.14 x 35.3/264x60 x 144(in)2
= 0.408…….(in)2  (in)2


----------



## على عنبه (4 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> تعقيب صغير بعد ازنك (فى حاله لو لسه منعرفش تدفق المضخه المطلوبه)
> ممكن نحسب الموضوع بطريقع عكسيه لو لسه محددناش تدفق المضخه باننا نشوف عاوزين نعبى الخزان العلوى (6 متر مكعب مثلا) فى وقت قد ايه (نص يوم مثلا)
> نحدد بقى التدفق باننا نقسم الحجم الكلى للخزان على الوقت اللازم للتعبئه
> 6 متر مكعب / 12 ساعه يعنى 0.5 متر مكعب فى الساعه يعنى 3 gpm تقريبا
> ...


 

سلام عليكم
معلهش والله يا جماعه انا محروج منكم وعمال استخبى
انا مهندس صحى وحريق بس انتم احرجتونى
بشكر جدا كل ال شاركوا فى الموضوع وخصوصا mohamed mech
والمهندس احمد وزانيتى
بس ليه تعليق صغير 
بالنسبه لسرعه المياه الخارجه من الطلمبه بتغذى الخزان العلوى ناخذها 2 متر\ث(6.5 قدم\الثانيه)
ودى قيمه متوسطه بين 1.2 و2.4 السرعه المسموح بيها
وخصوصا ان المصنعين للطلمبات بيحسبوا على السرعه 2 الى 2.5 م\ث
ثانيا:الخزان العلوى فيه 3 طرق لحساب سعة الخزان العلوى ليس من ضمنهم مراعاة زمن ملىء الخزان
عموما الطريقه الافضل(من وجهة نظرى) هى حسابه على 30% من احتياجات اليوم او لمدة ساعتيى الزروه 


واسف لانى لس مليش صلاحية رفع ملفات فى المنتدى


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (4 سبتمبر 2009)

يبدو انه حدث "لخبطة" اثناء الرفع. لذا وضعت طريقة المجانسة على ملف صغير مرفق.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (4 سبتمبر 2009)

يوجد اعتبارين اساسيين عند حساب قطر انبوب الضخ ، الاول تجنب تكاليف غير 
مبررة فنيا يمكن ان تحدث عند التصميم وفق سرعة جريان منخفضة فعندما 
تكون السرعة منخفضة يكون قطر الانبوب كبير.
الثاني تجنب حدوث ظاهرة المطرقة المائية التي تحدث عند السرعات العالية.
اذاً ما هي السرعة التصميمية المثلى ؟
السرعة المثلى تتعلق بعدة عوامل اهمها نوع مادة الانبوب المراد استخدامه.
بالنسبة لانابيب الثيرموبلاستيك ، الاكثر استخداما في انظمة تغذية المياه،
 مثل PVC ، PPR ،PEX تؤخذ السرعة مابين 5-10 ft/sec 
ولانابيب PPR الشائعة الاستخدام تؤخذ السرعة 8 ft/sec .


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*Water Supply Pump Calculations: Example*


الملف المرفق يتضمن مثال حقيقي يوضح كيفية حساب مضخات رفع المياه للمباني 
مبيناً كافة المعادلات المستخدمة عادةً في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## لما الأيوبي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح جميل وواضح لحساب المضخة اخي المهندس جزاك الله كل خير ،،، لكن اود ان اعرف كيف جاء الرقم 
4.58 باستخدام معادلة هايزن وليامز المرفقة ؟؟


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ندخل ثابت الخشونة 140 ل ppr 
و التدفق 82.5 
و قطر الانبوب 2.5 in
ونحصل على 4.58


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## حسام الدينن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ي أخوانى على هذا المجهود الرائع
شكرا للك ي اخ زانتى
وي اخ محمد


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ايه الحلاوة والجمال ده عنجد والله شي بيرفع الراس والله حاسس حالي رح اغرق في البحر ده
مع انو اعرف اسبح جامد بس البحر ده غير شكل بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## zanitty (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اخجلتم تواضعنا يا نور
اخيرا رضيت عنى


----------



## spyeng_85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جظاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## spyeng_85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع ونرجو القاء نظرة على الكتب والحسابات والرسومات التى تكمل شروح اخوانا الافاضل بارك الله فيهم جميعا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153165.html


----------



## agmahany (17 ديسمبر 2009)

[url=http://sor.w2hm.com]

[/URL]

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا
[url=http://sor.w2hm.com]

[/URL]


----------



## hsfarid (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنها كل خير


----------



## السيد الغريب (13 مارس 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
والله شرح جميل جدا بارك الله فيك وفى والديك واهلك اجمعين ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكراااا


----------



## سمعان79 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا الله بعلمكم.
(إن انشراح الصدر لا يكون بالمسلسلات ولا الافـلام ولا الشهوات و لا الاغـاني , كل هذه تأتـي بالضــيق 
ان انشـــــراح الصــدر يكـــــون بتـــــلاوة القــرآن الكــريم والصيـــــام والصــدقات والنفقـــات).
*( أفمـن شـرح الـله صـدره للاســلام فهــو علـى نــور مــن ربه فــويل للقــاسيــة قــلوبهم مـن ذكـر الـله) *


----------



## Tarek Araby (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ساكانا (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
شكر


----------



## eehaboo (13 يوليو 2010)

نور الله قلبك بالايمان مشروع رائع واتمنى ان تدرج لنا مخطط هندسيا يوضح شبكة تمديد مع مسمياتها


----------



## laserlaser (13 يوليو 2010)

*نقش بالليزر*

cnc router 
woodworking cnc router mini cnc router
stone cnc router granite cnc router
woodworking cnc router cnc router
laser tube
laser engraving 
laser cutter
desktop laser engraver 
vinyl cutter laser cutting
laser engraving machine laser cutting machine
cutting plotter 
laser cutter 
laser engraver 
cutting plotters 
vinyl cutters
cnc router 
stone cnc router 
granite cnc router
woodworking cnc router


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مهندس زانيتي
ارجو ان تكون في كامل الصحة و السعادة
لا اخفي عليك انا اول مرة اشوف الكلام الهايل ده ، كلمتين فيهم الخلاصة ن زادكم الله من فضله


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (14 يوليو 2010)

أخى زانيتى ممكن ترفع كتاب كود السباكة 2003 مرة أخرى لأن الرابط لا يعمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مهندس زانيتي
> ارجو ان تكون في كامل الصحة و السعادة
> لا اخفي عليك انا اول مرة اشوف الكلام الهايل ده ، كلمتين فيهم الخلاصة ن زادكم الله من فضله


استاذى 
هذا غيض من فيض علمكم



أبوالخير حنفى قال:


> أخى زانيتى ممكن ترفع كتاب كود السباكة 2003 مرة أخرى لأن الرابط لا يعمل بارك الله فيك


http://www.mediafire.com/?wktkuwitzwd
http://www.4shared.com/document/NemZRnnz/__2003.html


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا
شرح راااائع و اكثر من رائع


----------



## مستريورك (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع تسلم ايدك يا واقعى


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامربهجت (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للزملاء على التعاون الرائع
وخاصتا الزملاء zanitty وmohamed mech [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## waleed zizo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا:7:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الصديق العزيز زانيتي 
كل عام هجري وانت طيب و بخير و موفور الصحة والسعادة 
انا باشكرك جدا على أنك أوصلتنا لما كتبه الزميل الهائل قلب شجاع أكرمه و أكرمك الله ماشاء الله
و أنك ربطت المواضيع و خليت اللي مدكن حاجة يطلعها علشان خاطر عيونك 
محمد ميكانك تصدق علينا بما احتوهته جعبته، جزاكم و جزاه الله خيرا 
زادكم الله من فضله ومحبته و محبة خلقه 
و فرج الله عنك و عنا و عن كل الزملاء


----------



## zanitty (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الصديق العزيز زانيتي
> كل عام هجري وانت طيب و بخير و موفور الصحة والسعادة
> انا باشكرك جدا على أنك أوصلتنا لما كتبه الزميل الهائل قلب شجاع أكرمه و أكرمك الله ماشاء الله
> و أنك ربطت المواضيع و خليت اللي مدكن حاجة يطلعها علشان خاطر عيونك
> ...



اشكرك جزيلا فانت نعم المعلم


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
واللة اسال ان يجعلها صدقة جارية للجميع


----------



## كمال تلاوي (26 يناير 2011)

لا إلاه إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## كمال تلاوي (26 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## shyb (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم 
zanitty 
انا جديد في مجال الصرف الصحي وتغذية الماء بالنسبة الى ال Villa 
وارجوا ان تكون معي خطوة خطوة لكي افهم جميع النقاط وكيفية حساب كمية الماء وحجم خزان الماء وذلك لأن مطلوب مني حساب مشروع فيلا من ارضي + اول وحساب حجم الخزان 
لذا ارجوا ان تساعدني في هذا المشروع وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك وفايل الكود لم يفتح ارجوا اعادة التحميل


----------



## boughandora (3 مارس 2011)

*الاخوة الافاضل*

تحية طيبة وبعد:
اشكركم جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع وارجوا منكم اعادة رفع كود اعمال السباكة


----------



## shyb (3 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم
كانه الروابط كلها لاتعمل


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع اخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.moohamed (5 يناير 2012)

مشكور يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شرشر الجديد (6 يناير 2012)

زنيتي عايز اعرف Fixture Unit يعني اية هل الحوض مثلا بيكون Fixture Unit طب لوعندي حمام في البيت بكون عندي حوضين و قاعدة بلدي و دش كدة بيكون العدد 4 fu ولا كام


----------



## شرشر الجديد (6 يناير 2012)

shyb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم
> zanitty
> انا جديد في مجال الصرف الصحي وتغذية الماء بالنسبة الى ال Villa
> ...


 وانا كمان نفسي والله بس هو فين zanitty


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 يناير 2012)

بجد حضرتك نقشت وكتبت اسمك على اطباق من ذهب لن ينساها التاريخ بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (7 يناير 2012)

لى عوده بالاجابه على اسئلتكم فى اقرب فرصه


----------



## nofal (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## boughandora (19 يناير 2012)

الأخ زنيتي : احييك وأشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد وأشكر كل الخوة الذين تفاعلوا مع الموضوع وأثروه بمداخلاتهم الجميلة ، وأدعوا الله ان يوفقنا وأياكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## boughandora (20 يناير 2012)

لدي طلب لو سمحتوا ، عند اتمام عملية تحميل كتاب الكود العالمي وانتهاء عملية التحميل الملف لا يمكن فتحة وقد قمت بحذفة وتحميلة اكثر من مرة ولكن دون جدوى ، أرجوا اعادة رفع الملف من جديد


----------



## م محمد المصرى (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ده اكسيل شيت انا بستخدمه لحساب demand والتانكات 
ياريت الافاضل يقولوا رايهم فيه
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=308060#ixzz1mIP0YTlA

​ *

http://go.sharehub.com/shared/1d6020...7-c76e63902e56

*​


----------



## boughandora (25 يناير 2012)

اخ زانيتي : احييك على الموضوع الجميل ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ، ولكن لدي سؤال حيث انني من خلال مراجعة شيت الاكسل وجدت ان peak factor =1.8 من اين يمكن الحصول على هذه القيمة وهل هي ثابتة ام متغيرة حسب طبيعة المبنى ( public,private )


----------



## zanitty (26 يناير 2012)

boughandora قال:


> اخ زانيتي : احييك على الموضوع الجميل ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ، ولكن لدي سؤال حيث انني من خلال مراجعة شيت الاكسل وجدت ان peak factor =1.8 من اين يمكن الحصول على هذه القيمة وهل هي ثابتة ام متغيرة حسب طبيعة المبنى ( public,private )


جارى الاطلاع على ملف الاكسل و الرد قريبا باذن الله


----------



## boughandora (26 يناير 2012)

أخي عذرا كذلك قيمة ال duration وهي موجودة في ملف domestic water booster pump


----------



## عمر جودة (26 يناير 2012)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## huss312 (11 فبراير 2012)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> الله لاأجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن شكري لك على هذه المعلومات وهذا الشرح سواء في حسابات الصحي أو حسابات التكييف
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وفي والديك وفي ذريتك


 thanks


----------



## hikal007 (1 مايو 2012)

شاااااكرين يا مشرفنا الهمام


----------



## ahmad sobhy (1 مايو 2012)

ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا الموقع مستمرا الى الابد كى يظل صدقه جاريه تعود حسناتها على كل من شارك ولو بكلمه لمنفعه الناس واخص بالشكر كل الشكر الى صاحب الفكره فى انشاء الموقع وكل الحب والدعاء له وللساده المشرفين والاعضاء جميعهم اخوه واصحاب فضل عظيم جزاكم الله خيرا ملء السماء والارض.


----------



## حمودي عموري (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخ زناتي على هذه المعلومات ,لكن اود ان سئل بعض الاسئلة واتمنى الاجابه عليها حتى يستفاد منها جميع الاعظاء والزوار في المنتدى 
مافائدة pressure vessel و pressur switch , واين يفضل ان ينصب للtransfer pump or booster pump
الية التحكم بالمضخات (control)
اذا كان لدينا بناية 20 طابق فالى اي حد ( اي طابق ) ممكن ان تخدم الbooster pump وكم يجب ان يكون ضغط المضخة (بشكل تقريبي) بحيث يكون باقي الطوابق اعتمادها على gravity
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> القسم الاول
> قسم تغذيه الماء
> فى الكود مش بنتعامل مع معدلات استهلاك مباشره و لكن بنتعامل مع حاجه اسمها FU
> الاول لازم نفهم يعنى ايه FU و المقصود بالكلمه دى Fixture Unit او الوحده الصحيه نفسها ، و الكود بيحددلنا استهلاك كل وحده على حسب نوعها و استخدامها (هل هى استخدام خاص او عام)
> ...


----------



## شرشر الجديد (23 مايو 2012)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياكبير


----------



## 2020khaled (27 فبراير 2013)

مشكورين بجد وربنا يجازيكم خير


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (27 أغسطس 2013)

يا جدعان اللى انت بتعمله هنا ملوش حل لازم تعرفوا الناس اكتر انتو دوووووليين !


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## zanitty (30 أغسطس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> zanitty قال:
> 
> 
> > القسم الاول
> ...


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (29 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو احد ينزل الكود ثانيا


مهندس محمود سعد قال:


> رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 يناير 2014)

موضوع قيم


----------



## المهندس الحالم (3 فبراير 2014)

الله اكبر موضوع كامل 
جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> aati badri قال:
> 
> 
> > طب افدنا افادك الله
> ...


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / احمد عادل حنفى (5 فبراير 2015)

باشا يا سلام لو تحطنا كمان ملف لتحديد اطوال وارتفاعات الاجهزة الصحية 
وشكرا على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

شكراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## karam mustafa (23 مارس 2015)

ماشاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد (13 يناير 2018)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## moaied (16 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيكم و ماشاء الله و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

